

Bing caught copying Google search results - robk
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/microsofts-bing-uses-google-search.html?m=1

======
comboy
(2011)

~~~
gus_massa
Discussion of that time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2167875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2167875)
(511 points, 1401 days ago, 196 comments)

